# working dogs and vacuum cleaners WTF?



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got a young (7 months) Malinois pup, and this is about the third in a row that absolutely wants to attack a vacuum. She even growls and barks at it when it is off, as did our old German Shepherd that just died. I never did get her to quit attacking it, even when she was 12, not just growling, but actively trying to bite it. What is it about a sweeper that drives them nuts?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some do, some are deathly afraid of he vacuum cleaner.
I had a Border terrier that always attacked ours. The wife though it was cute till he ripped the bag open and filled the room with dust. With that same dog I had to put him up when I mowed the lawn or he'd do a kamikazi run on the mower.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Some do, some are deathly afraid of he vacuum cleaner.
> I had a Border terrier that always attacked ours. The wife though it was cute till he ripped the bag open and filled the room with dust. With that same dog I had to put him up when I mowed the lawn or he'd do a kamikazi run on the mower.


is a dog that always attacks it and rips the vaccum bag open or dives to his death to attack a lawnmower,,, REALLY deathly afraid in all cases?

I had a dog dive headfirst into a fight with a guy with a baseball bat..and tear pieces out of him....was he afraid? I dont know...

I also swerved off the road to avoid hitting a Rottie that tried to jump in the street and fight my pickup truck head on at 45 mph......was he also deathly afraid...who knows.?


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a female GSD (Abby) that attacks the vacuum cleaner and goes apeshit for the water hose when it is turned on, she like to attack and bite the water!!!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My Bostons want to kill the vacuum and any yard equipment that has a motor will die if my GSD Reba can get to it. What Bob meant was they kill it OR they won't get around it because they are scared. ( I think ) Correct me if I'm wrong Bob.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terry Devine said:


> I have a female GSD (Abby) that attacks the vacuum cleaner and goes apeshit for the water hose when it is turned on, she like to attack and bite the water!!!!!!!!
> 
> Terry


I cant give my dog a bath without tying her out, and spraying her....it is just not safe...but yet she has no problem biting a guy that is spraying her with a hose..


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I had to get all 3 of my dogs used to the vacuum cleaner, because I vacuum the dogs themselves several times a week. It gets the loose hair at the source. They all enjoy it now...but it's not always an easy process in the beginning.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

upright or canister ? 
don't bring it out just to use it
park it around the room more often, right next to it's favorite mat
put treats on it
turn it on more (on low) but leave it in place
put a sleeve on it 
feed on top of it 
put the water bowl next to it or velcro it on top 

sell it on ebay (dog or vacuum) and use a broom ?? // lol //


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> My Bostons want to kill the vacuum and any yard equipment that has a motor will die if my GSD Reba can get to it. What Bob meant was they kill it OR they won't get around it because they are scared. ( I think ) Correct me if I'm wrong Bob.



100% Jerry! My wording was left a bit open for Joby's comment. My bad! `
This particular Border was the softest, sweetest house dog on the planet but machinery or fur turned him into a complete demon. 
He was the reason I went to the JRT for earth work. Both my Borders, although the bitch was smarter, were entirely to willing to take punishment and the JRTs are a better baying dogs in the ground. Aside from the ethics, no punishment = no lay ups = more time hunting. :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> 100% Jerry! My wording was left a bit open for Joby's comment. My bad! `
> This particular Border was the softest, sweetest house dog on the planet but machinery or fur turned him into a complete demon.
> He was the reason I went to the JRT for earth work. Both my Borders, although the bitch was smarter, were entirely to willing to take punishment and the JRTs are a better baying dogs in the ground. Aside from the ethics, no punishment = no lay ups = more time hunting. :wink:


god forbid you left something open for me to comment on 

I would say dont like...or not comfortable with letting live...as opposed to deathly afraid of..


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

seriously i think dogs are stupid sometimes and if it makes a noise and moves they think it must be "alive" and acting like it's pissed off at them 
.....very anthro..... i know


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> god forbid you left something open for me to comment on
> 
> I would say dont like...or not comfortable with letting live...as opposed to deathly afraid of..



 :wink:

I have seen dogs that were deathly afraid of the vacuum. My aunt had a cocker (is that a real dog) that would piss all over itself if it wasn't put in a back room when the vacuum was turned on.

Rick, hard to disagree with that! Who knows what can trigger some dogs. Some seem to need the vacuum to move. Others go for it moving or not as long as it's on. This particular Border terrier would stand growling at the closet door where the vacuum was kept. The lawn mower had to be on but not necessarily moving. Go figure!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :wink:
> 
> I have seen dogs that were deathly afraid of the vacuum. My aunt had a cocker (is that a real dog) that would piss all over itself if it wasn't put in a back room when the vacuum was turned on.



what that the dog that attacks it and rips its guts out while it is running?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> what that the dog that attacks it and rips its guts out while it is running?


I'm thinking the Cocker was worried that would happen. :lol: 
It's also when my wife stopped thinking it was cute when our Border did that to hers.  :twisted:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "what that the dog that attacks it and rips its guts out while it is running?"
....then it is definitely worth breeding !!!


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

We had a bitch who just pulled the plug.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> re: "what that the dog that attacks it and rips its guts out while it is running?"
> ....then it is definitely worth breeding !!!



As was this particular Border. I just never wanted the responsibility of placing pups + my bitch wasn't near his worth. Good in the ground but not close to his caliber in any way = not breed worthy. 
AKC National Specialty winner. Multiple Best Colored Dog at real working terrier shows judged by British terrier men. Outstanding in the ground. He did it all as good as any dog bred for a given task. 
I will always look back and wonder what if though. :sad: A once in a lifetime terrier!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> We had a bitch who just pulled the plug.


 That could be enlightning! :grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I had a dog that would turn the hose ON...just so he could fight it...had to take the handle off the spicket...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My last working dog, a lab used for cadaver detection, loved the vacuum. He would lay down fully expecting to be groomed. A real PITA when you are trying to sweep the carpets. It did cut down on the hair in the house. 

DFrost


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: "We had a bitch who just pulled the plug"
Fantastic !
breed her with the vacuum eater 
a breeding made in heaven - balls and brains  // lol //


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

rick smith said:


> upright or canister ?
> don't bring it out just to use it
> park it around the room more often, right next to it's favorite mat
> put treats on it
> ...


If I leave it standing in the room, she goes into growling, barking fits, even if it's not running. If I put a sleeve on it, I'm pretty sure she would take it down.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know why some dogs hate vacuums?
I just know it "sucks" ;-)


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

All of my aussies have gone for the vacuum at about 9 months of age not sure why that is the magic vacuum age. But I do not allow it. I tell them no, make them sit and vacuum the rug. There is no reason to allow it or tolerate it. Heck even Cesar has had "vacuum" segments on the Dog Whisperer so it is no secret that this behavior is not something you have to endure.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

One of my Border collies goes stark raving bonkers with vacuum cleaners, lawn mowers, whippersnippers, brooms and hoses. I have to secure him before I use any of them or he is a total PITA and launches himself onto them with much shrieking and growling. My cattle dogs will both try and kill vaccuum cleaners. I just kick them out the house when using it.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Most of my dogs go through a stage of wanting to chase/attack the vacum, lawn mower, etc. All of them learn this behavior is not allowed and become neutral over time. I just don't like to deal with stupid sh!t, neither vacuming or mowing are my favorite things to do, I'm not going to deal with fighting off a dog who is acting like an idiot on top of it.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just wondering ... for any out there that don't have a "VA" dog.....seriously, do any of you vacuum your dog ?
i have a big blower i use almost daily that works great, but sometimes i put on the brush attachment and vacuum him (canister with a flex hose) just for the heck of it ... i think he kind of likes the suction better than the blower sometimes .... weird dog anyway
,,,never could get my cats to handle it tho; they get downright vicious, but i've seen a youtube with a cat being vacuumed


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

rick smith said:


> just wondering ... for any out there that don't have a "VA" dog.....seriously, do any of you vacuum your dog ?
> i have a big blower i use almost daily that works great, but sometimes i put on the brush attachment and vacuum him (canister with a flex hose) just for the heck of it ... i think he kind of likes the suction better than the blower sometimes .... weird dog anyway
> ,,,never could get my cats to handle it tho; they get downright vicious, but i've seen a youtube with a cat being vacuumed


Yes I have - a dog that isnt interested in the vaccum cleaner and I decided to put a low suction over her thick shedding coat. I think she liked it, made her all frisky and playful.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I admit I vacuum my dogs with my cannister vacuum. They seem to love it and it works pretty good although nothing is better than blowing the hair out with my force dryer. But I do that outdoors only.
I have a lop rabbit that also loves to be vacuumed but have to open some vents so the suction is softer.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Heres a easy way to end this one, if you dont like your dog trying to kill the vacuum put him up, or ignore it and laugh, or for some odd reason build on it.


----------

